# المطلوب قانون حساب قدرة الطلمبه ضرورى لو سمحتوا



## علاء برعى (16 أبريل 2009)

عندى طلمبه البيانات الخاصه بها( طاردة مركزيه لمحطه مياة)
q= 200 l/s
h= 60m
المطلوب قانون حساب قدرة الطلمبه لاخيار قدره الماتور 
hp= ?
الاميل / [email protected]


----------



## غرام البابلي (21 مايو 2009)

قانون حساب قدرة المضخه كالاتي:

قدرة المضخه=التصريف ×الضغط×معامل تحويل الوحدات

لذلك لابد من معرفة الضغط لكي يتم حساب قدرة المضخه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 مايو 2009)

Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
حيث ( Q ) معدل التصرف بالكيلو جرام / الثانية 
حيث ( h ) هى الارتفاع او ضغط الطلمبة بالمتر او البار
حيث ( g ) عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية . 
حيث ( L ) طول الماسورة 
حيث ( C ) كثافة السائل
حيث ( A ) مساحة مقطع الماسورة 
او 
Power = V*Q \ C
حيث ( V ) الضغط 
و Q معدل التصرف
و C كثافة السائل​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 مايو 2009)

عليك بهذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122617.html#post1001134


----------



## همام هلال هاني (21 مايو 2009)

أخي العزير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قدرة المضخة هي حاصل ضرب كثافة السائل *التعجيل الأرضي *تصريف المضخة * الأرتفاع الكي للمضخه فأذا كان السائل ماء فأن المعادلة هي p=9800*Q*H حيث تكون الوحدات كالاتي 
Q=M3/S
H=M
POWER=WAT
مع مراعاة ضرب القدرة بمقدار 1,3 للحصول امان عند تشغيل المضخة


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (22 مايو 2009)

*Pump horse power*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم قانون حساب القدرة الهيدروليكية للطلمبة = معدل التدفق x السمت x الوزن النوعى
= .2 × 60 × 9.81 × 1000 = 117720 وات 
hp= 746 watt
قدرة الطلمبة الهيدروليكية = 158 hp
قدرة المحرك الكهربائى = قدرة الطلمبة الهيدروليكية × معامل كفاءة (1.3)
قدرة المحرك الكهربائى = 158 × 1.3 = 206 hp



والله من وراء القصد
لا تنسانا من دعائك​


----------



## عبدالحليم الصاوي (24 فبراير 2011)

نريد الثير عن الطلمبات


----------



## ecc1010 (26 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------

